# Tinted Windows?



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

I've had my 03 for almost a year now, molten silver is the color. Ive been thinking about tinting the windows on it, however I dont want it to decrease the visual appeal of the car. So what Im asking really is has anyone else had thier windows tinted or seen one, windows tinted. I haven't seen one in my area that has tinted windows, so I don't have anything to compare to. If anyone has any pictures that would be very cool too. Opinions pls...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Fallz said:


> I've had my 03 for almost a year now, molten silver is the color. Ive been thinking about tinting the windows on it, however I dont want it to decrease the visual appeal of the car. So what Im asking really is has anyone else had thier windows tinted or seen one, windows tinted. I haven't seen one in my area that has tinted windows, so I don't have anything to compare to. If anyone has any pictures that would be very cool too. Opinions pls...


 ive got a couple pics, but i don't know how to post them, email me at [email protected] and i will send a couple out

ps, anyone help me with how to post pics?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

fallz,
tinting the windows almost always makes a car look better,
but if u want to see for urself and have pics of ur car, send them to me and ill photoshopify some tint onto ur windows for u.
mav


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

I dont have any pics of my car... my girlfriend wanted me to frost them silver to tint bottom to top and im really not sure if thats the way i want to go i just know that i want them tinted, just wondering if i should push the legal limit on the dark tint or just lightly tint them since when the car is clean and dressed nice its got a very silver look to it, reason that aftermarket dark rims which I have always liked just would look aweful ( i love the look of the stock rims - best stock rims on a car ever) anyways thats what im struggling with ..
also where should I go to get them tinted Ive no idea how to know if someone is doing me an injustice ive never had this done to a car before..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Fallz said:


> I dont have any pics of my car... my girlfriend wanted me to frost them silver to tint bottom to top and im really not sure if thats the way i want to go i just know that i want them tinted, just wondering if i should push the legal limit on the dark tint or just lightly tint them since when the car is clean and dressed nice its got a very silver look to it, reason that aftermarket dark rims which I have always liked just would look aweful ( i love the look of the stock rims - best stock rims on a car ever) anyways thats what im struggling with ..
> also where should I go to get them tinted Ive no idea how to know if someone is doing me an injustice ive never had this done to a car before..



SENT YOU A PIC OF MY CAR...enjoy


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Modernmav said:


> fallz,
> tinting the windows almost always makes a car look better,


Totally. I hate driving a car w/o tinted windows, and I have never thought a car looks worse with tint unless it's a crap/cheap bubbled purple excuse to say you have tint.

Click on the top pic of this pg. will give ya a good idea 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/400315/3

These pics are good too. Looks like limo tint:

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/488490


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have my windows tinted on my spec, 20% all the way around! I wouldnt have it any other way. I hate not having tint. I agree that it makes your car look better!


----------

